# plant not showing sex



## TheChosenOne (Aug 25, 2008)

so i am 12 days into flower and non of them showed there sex yet
they are 5 weeks from veg and 12 days into flower from now
they just keep growing taller and taller
did i mess up the cycle or something?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep a close eye on them..you may be looking at some males..sorry to say..but Im not sure without pics to confirm my thaughts..what cycle would you have missed?  you went from 18/6  to 12/12 lighting...what other cycle is there?..



take care and be safe


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there a possibility you have light leaks ?


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 25, 2008)

TheChosenOne said:
			
		

> so i am 12 days into flower and non of them showed there sex yet
> they are 5 weeks from veg and 12 days into flower from now
> they just keep growing taller and taller
> did i mess up the cycle or something?



  Hi TCO, it's just that your plants haven't reached sexual maturity yet - usually around 8 weeks. They are not males just because they haven't shown sex, they will show when it's time. Be patient.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 25, 2008)

one day i forgot to turn on the lights
so the whole day it was all darkness
the plants is looking healthy but keeps on growing and didnt show sex so im worried i think i did something wrong
no light leaks


----------



## massproducer (Aug 25, 2008)

what strain are you growing?  The more sativa a plant, the longer it takes to show and bud.  Because you are saying it continues to stretch, it makes me think that you probably have a strong sativa dominate strain.

Give it a few more days and you should start seeing some signs.  Are you looking at the pre flowering sites or the main bud sites?  Try to focus on the internodes, that is where they will show first


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 25, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> what strain are you growing? The more sativa a plant, the longer it takes to show and bud. Because you are saying it continues to stretch, it makes me think that you probably have a strong sativa dominate strain.
> 
> Give it a few more days and you should start seeing some signs. Are you looking at the pre flowering sites or the main bud sites? Try to focus on the internodes, that is where they will show first


i have 4 indica's and1 sativa 100%...all the indicas have more than shown sex while the sativa is just statring to come around...also a little cone looking growth at the internode is a good sign of females


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont know what strain it is

*EDIT*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 25, 2008)

thats the closest i could go without the camera being blurry


----------



## massproducer (Aug 25, 2008)

are you by chance feeding them something that is high in nitrogen?  Because that is another thing that will really slow down the transitional phases.  Worst case senerio, go out and get a P.K booster and give them a feeding of it, that should also make em show very quickly.

YOu want something like Bud blood or even big bud, but if you can find it try and pick up some bud blood.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 25, 2008)

im just feeding them straight water cause i seen burns on the shorter plant
i used miracle grow bloom booster on the plant with the tan pot


----------



## massproducer (Aug 25, 2008)

how long have you been feeding them straight water


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 25, 2008)

TheChosenOne said:
			
		

> i dont know what strain it is


wheres the branches?....


----------



## Alistair (Aug 25, 2008)

That's what I was wondering.  Where are those branches?


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 26, 2008)

the camera cant pick up the branches 
only the tan pot has branches thats the only lst i did
and the black pot has but its on the bottom of the plant
i was giving them straight water about a week now


----------



## massproducer (Aug 26, 2008)

so if you have been giving them straight water for a week and you are 10 days into flowering then they have only gotten like 1 feeding with flowering nutes.  Is this right?

I would now say based on the new info that they need something to eat... During the transition the plants will want to eat quite a bit.  Mix up a weak nute solution, add some molasses if you have it (molasses is high in K, which stimulates growth and flowering in perticular), and see if this pushes it over the top.

If not then your plant is just not sexually mature yet, as The new Girl said.  Either way you will be fine, so don't fret to much.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2008)

What kind of light are you using and what is the wattage?  The plants are really stretched.  I'm thinking more/better lighting...


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 26, 2008)

2 300 watt halogen lamps
i used to have mh light shipped from the big island 
but thats all i could find and it broke =[


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Aug 27, 2008)

That could have a lot to do with it. How those plants could have made it without the right spectrum is beyond me. Those bulbs aren't putting out the right spectrum of light for the plants. You're better off with 2 150 watt fluorescents than anything halogen.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah,... halogen is a yucky light for just about any plant......try some floro tubes ofr CFL's


----------

